# Hodgdon Superformance



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

Anybody try the new Hodgdon Superformance powder? Was thinking about trying it in 243 Winchester and 260 Remington.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Didn't know the powder was available yet. Is it?? If so where?

THE "CAN'T WAIT FOR THE POWDER" JAMMER


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I haven't seen it posted on where to get it yet, I have however seen some post about the very few calibers it is useful in. Hodgdon has a special page for the only loading data they have for it right now on their site. With what I have on hand that I know already works magic on things, I think I will just hold back a year or so to see how well it works out for folks before jumping on any.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep they have loads for maybe 4 different rounds. Mostly magnum and I think they have .243 data too. I was hoping this was the same powder they are using for the Hornady Superformance .308 and .223. I purchased the new Hogdon load manual/magazine and found it was only good for limited loads.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

SUPERFORMANCE available Mid January 2011

http://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/SuperLever.pdf


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, I just got off the phone with a very informed and helpful guy at Hornady.

The superformance powders are different combinations of blends for every caliber, sometimes even for one load. The powder which has been released, and has already been shipping, is the blend which only works in the calibers/loads cited in SeaTex's link above- which, in my opinion, is very limited and somewhat obscure. 

I asked why such an obscure list for introducing the new powder. He said that decision was made many pay grades above his. But there was nothing on that list that got me excited. I said why not start out with 270, 308, 30-06, and 223. His answer was that might have been 4 different blends, and the logistics of marketing one powder which is good for only one caliber would not be productive.

So from my perspective, I'm not as excited about the debut of superformance as I was before that phone call. And in retrospect that will probably save me a bunch of money, because I know I would have gone out and retried every load that I have, trying to squeeze that extra 220 fps out.

THE "DISSAPOINTED" JAMMER


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> So from my perspective, I'm not as excited about the debut of superformance as I was before that phone call. And in retrospect that will probably save me a bunch of money, because I know I would have gone out and retried every load that I have, trying to squeeze that extra 220 fps out.


Similar to you, I had hoped for a broader spread in the data, but I had been reading quite a few post here and there on the releases and didn't have my hopes set too high. 
I have a few rifles which I look to squeak out the last fps I can for a particular load, but for the most part, as of late, I have been working more in the other direction and simply working for all around accurate loads which run around 2900fps or so. I mean I grew up watching my pop shoot anything and everything using some milsurp ammo he simply pulled the 147gr bullet from, neck sized the case, and seated a 150gr Sierra spitzer in. It usually ran around 2750'ish and nobody I knew would bet against him and his ol 03A3 at any reasonable range out to 500yds.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Screeminreel said:


> I mean I grew up watching my pop shoot anything and everything using some milsurp ammo he simply pulled the 147gr bullet from, neck sized the case, and seated a 150gr Sierra spitzer in. It usually ran around 2750'ish and nobody I knew would bet against him and his ol 03A3 at any reasonable range out to 500yds.


Roger that! My granddad's old A3 is still my meat gun. H4350 and 150 GK's approaches 3000. I will try some Varget at the range later this winter.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Roger that again on the '03. I don't have one, but I do have a 1917 enfield, which was actually used more than the '03 in WWI. It has a bit of a headspace problem, but I've adjusted for that in my dies, and it will shoot moa at 100 yards. Not to mention the extremely smooth bolt.

Just watched an episode of "Tales of the Gun" about Japanese rifles and the Arisaka type 44, and how enemic their 6.5mm bullets were compared to the 30-06's we had.

Screeminreel- I agree with your approach, and I have really mirrored that lately. I'd rather moa or sub at 2800 fps than 2" at 3000. Like I say to the archery guys who do everything in the world to get more speed--"just how far on the other side of the deer do you want your arrow to go??"

THE JAMMER


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

I noticed that they have it at Midway USA. The review posted there wasn't very impressive. I think I will wait a while to try it.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=133928


----------

